# तकनीकी मंच > मोबाइल > ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम  : एंड्रोइड >  इंतजार ख़तम आखिर आ ही गया व्हाट्सएप पर वाइस कालिंग फीचर

## Krishna

पिछले दिनों मैसेजिंग ऐप हाइक में वाइस कालिंग फीचर को लांच किया गया है और लोकप्रिय मैसेजिंग ऐप व्हाट्सएप में भी वाइस कालिंग की खबरें पिछले साल से ही चर्चाओं में है। 

व्हाट्सएप पर वाइस कालिंग फीचर की स्क्रीन शॅाट तस्वीरें भी लीक हो चुकी हैं। 

लेकिन आपको जानकर खुशी होगी की अब व्हाट्सएप पर वाइस कालिंग फीचर आ गया है।

 न्यूज रिपोर्ट के अनुसार इस बात की पुष्टि भी की गई है।

अभी अपने फ़ोन में whatsapp को अपडेट कीजिये या फिर *यहाँ पर क्लिक* करके नवीनतम अपडेट डाउनलोड कीजिये |

----------


## Krishna

जीएसएम एरीना की रिपोर्ट के अनुसार एक रेड्डीट यूजर और कुछ अन्य द्वारा व्हाट्सएप पर वाइस कालिंग फीचर को अपने नंबर पर एक्टिवेट भी किया गया है।

 व्हाट्सएप पर वाइस कालिंग फीचर के लिए आपको अपने व्हाट्एप को अपडेट करना पड़ेगा। ये अब गूगल प्ले पर भी उपलब्ध है |

 आप एंड्रायड फोन इस्तेमाल करते हैं तो अपने फोन पर नए व्हाट्एप वर्जन की एपीके फाइल को ढूंढ कर भी डाउनलोड कर सकते हैं।

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna

तो आपको अपने व्हाट्सएप को अपडेट करना होगा | उसके बाद जब किसी व्हाट्सएप मित्र से आपको कोल आएगी आप रिसीव करोगे तो आपके लिए भी ये फीचर खुल जायेगा |

व्हाट्सएप पर कालिंग फीचर के इंटरफेस की बात करें तो इसमें व्यक्तिगत कॉल, चैट और कॉन्टेक्ट्स टैब को टॅाप पर दिखाया गया है।

सबसे पहले आपको ऐप में रीसेंट कॉल्स दूसरे नंबर पर चैट और तीसरे नंबर पर कॉन्टेक्ट्स दिखाई देंगे।

व्हाट्सएप पर कालिंग इंटरफेस की बात करें तो यह काफी आसान है |

----------


## Krishna

तो अब इन्तजार किस बात का |

मेसेंजर को टक्कर देने के लिए व्हाट्सएप तैयार है | और आप ????

----------


## Krishna

सबसे लोकप्रिय मैसेजिंग ऐप WhatsApp आजकल आपने वौइस् कालिंग फीचर के लिए बेहद सुर्खियों में है। आए दिन ऐसी खबरें देखने को मिलती हैं कि WhatsApp पर कुछ चुनिंदा यूजर्स को कंपनी की तरफ से वौइस् कालिंग फीचर उपलब्ध करवाया गया। परंतु यदि आपके WhatsApp पर वौइस् कालिंग फीचर नहीं है और आप इसे अपने WhatsApp पर देखना चाहते हैं तो आप इन बातों को ध्यान में रखकर इसे एक्टिव कर सकते हैं। यह फीचर एंड्रॉयड स्मार्टफोंस में WhatsApp के 2.11.561 वर्जन पर काम करेगा।


ऐसे अपने WhatsApp पर लें वौइस् कालिंग फीचर की सुविधा :-
1. वौइस् कॉलिंग फीचर एक्टिवेट करने के लिए आपको लेटेस्ट वर्जन की जरूरत होगी। जिसे इस लिंक से डाउंलोड किया जा सकता है। (whatsapp) 
2. WhatsApp के नए वर्जन को अपडेट करने से पहले फोन की सेटिंग्स में जाकर Unknown Sources को अनचेक कर दें। 
3. इसके बाद इसे इंस्टाल करें और पुराने वर्जन से नए वर्जन को अपडेट करें। 
4. अगर आपके किसी दोस्त के WhatsApp पर कालिंग फीचर एक्टिवेट हैं तो उसे काल करने को कहें। WhatsApp पर कॉल आने के बाद काल को रिसीव करें। 
5. काल खत्म होते ही ये फीचर आपके WhatsApp पर जुड़ जाएगा। 
5. अगर काल काटने के बाद आपको ये फीचर न दिखें तो दो-तीन बार WhatsApp को री-स्टार्ट करें। फिर भी न आए तो अपना फोन को री-स्टार्ट करें, फीचर्स दिखने लगेगा।


WhatsApp के वौइस् कालिंग फीचर को इस विधि से एक न्यूज वेबसाइट ने टेस्ट किया है। हालांकि कहा गया है कि यह थर्ड पार्टी ऐप है और शायद परेशान भी कर सकता है। साथ ही यह भी कहा गया है कि इस फीचर को इस्तेमाल करने से उन्हें किसी तरह की परेशानी नहीं दिखी।

----------

